# Anyone Like ToNight Fish For Channel Cats?



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Night fishing for cats is probably my favorite fishing as you can see by my board name - *CATMAN*. One of my favorite places is the fuel dock at my marina - Bowleys Quarters on Middle River. I've caught cats, rock, yellow & white perch, eels, and some pretty LM bass from the pier. Would anyone be interested in some night fishing once the water warms a little. Since this is a private, gated marina we'd be the only ones there at night. There's dock carts and very clean restrooms with showers for our use. Anyone interested.:fishing::beer:


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Catman, I would love to join ya sometime if I can bring the carp gear  .


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

so how do you get in if its private?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Tommy Robinson said:


> Catman, I would love to join ya sometime if I can bring the carp gear  .


Absoluteyl, it's loaded with carp.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

croaker83 said:


> so how do you get in if its private?


 I own a boat slip so I'm considered part owner.


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

sounds good catman youve caught my intrest id like to give it a try


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

croaker83 said:


> sounds good catman youve caught my intrest id like to give it a try


Glad to have you. I'll PM you after while to set something up.


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

sounds like a plan i wonder how far it is from me


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

croaker83 said:


> sounds like a plan i wonder how far it is from me


Use MapQuest or something similar - here's your end point

Bowleys Marina
1700 Bowleys Quarters Road
Middle River, MD 21220


You just plug in your address as the starting point and BINGO.


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

will do just pm wen you have plans on going


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

PM sent.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I'd be interested...


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm interested, I love channel cats.


----------



## dcheng01 (Dec 1, 2010)

His Message box is full.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Are you THE Chester River Catman ?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

dcheng01 said:


> His Message box is full.


Sorry it's empty now.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

chesapeakecarper said:


> Are you THE Chester River Catman ?


Dang, another Catman. My grandad gave me that name when I was a little kid and always brought home a stringer of cats.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Fresh/Saltmaniac said:


> I'm interested, I love channel cats.


Great, I'll send you a PM later with the details.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

WOW, I didn't know there were so many that liked to fish for cats. And channel cats taste sooooo good.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Don't forget who was first on the list LOL.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Tommy Robinson said:


> Don't forget who was first on the list LOL.


 Tom, I may be an old salt but the memory is keen.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

OK guys time for night fishing for cats is getting closer. We're looking at May. Those that have expressed a desire to fish my marina please email me at [email protected] so I can send you all the info. BTW, over the winter they've added a "T" section to the end of each pier which will be perfect to fish from. I'll include some pics with the info.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

Count me in, Cat. Give me a call.


----------



## yakattacker (Mar 19, 2011)

Would love to join you sometime, but can't this time around. Are channels active with water this cold? We catch a ton on the Potomac late May, early June when they begin to spawn. What do you use for bait? We always use chicken liver, and last year, we tested out cutting hot dogs into 1 inch pieces and soaking them in the chicken liver container for a day, worked great! Caught some really nice sized channels for the dinner table. A lot less "double splashing" of the liver and hook hitting the water at separate times :spam:



catman said:


> Night fishing for cats is probably my favorite fishing as you can see by my board name - *CATMAN*. One of my favorite places is the fuel dock at my marina - Bowleys Quarters on Middle River. I've caught cats, rock, yellow & white perch, eels, and some pretty LM bass from the pier. Would anyone be interested in some night fishing once the water warms a little. Since this is a private, gated marina we'd be the only ones there at night. There's dock carts and very clean restrooms with showers for our use. Anyone interested.:fishing::beer:


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh...oh...would like to go if you are not already set. You might want to try the old dog food in a burlap the night before, just to draw them around.

Don't worry....im not a know it all, im easy like sunday mornin!


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

I would love to go fishing for some cats....remember I am from Alabama


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Carlows as soon as the weather clears a little and the road to my marina is clear we'll do an all nighter for cats. I know being from 'Bama you're used to catching the 50# variety so don't be too disappointed with our smaller channel cats.


----------



## saintjae (Aug 25, 2009)

Hell yea, hey if you still have that invite please let me know. I would love to catch some and learn a few things.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

If they are good to eat I wanna catch them. Sounds like fun


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Tracker16 said:


> If they are good to eat I wanna catch them. Sounds like fun


18" to 24" are excellent eating. Even the smaller 12"ers are great pan fried. When they get around 30" I release them. They're OK to eat but no quite as sweet as the smaller ones. As with any fish caught in the bay the big fish have high concentrations of PCB's and mercury.

.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Starting the 2nd week of June I plan on fishing the marina at night for cats. 12 of you responded that you would be interested so the game is on. Fridays and Saturdays are pretty much out since that is usually when everyone is partying until the wee hours of the morning and some party straight through from Friday evening until Sunday morning. Anyway I'll leave it to you guys as to when. If anyone else is interested you're welcome. BTW we have plenty of dock carts so you don't have to carry your gear.


----------



## EFishent (Nov 14, 2007)

I would like to attend if the invite is still open...I like those C.Cats!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

EFishent said:


> I would like to attend if the invite is still open...I like those C.Cats!


Yep invite is open to all board members.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi Catman - I live up around that general area and would probably be able to connect up with you on a Thursday night here or there....my work schedule has me off every other Friday.

It's very generous of you to post an open invite like you did - thanks brother fisher man !

Mark


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Glad to have you Mark. Let me know which Thursday nights you're available.


----------



## yongin18 (Apr 29, 2011)

i like to join you too i never have been cat fishing...i have to learn about buying baits for them;;


----------



## rarod58 (Jun 24, 2010)

Cat, Greetings! I'm interested in coming over too. Weekday nights are fine here...just say when. BTW, this is Ray, we met at the SPSP Fling. TNX


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Yongin & Ray I'm happy to have you guys. I'll supply the bait the first time around and also my custom snelled hooks. After that you're on your own. A lot of guys have never targeted channel cats and aren't sure of bait and terminal tackle. This way you don't have to guess on what works. I know what works for me so that will eliminate the guessing game. I bet Carlows being from 'Bama will teach us a few tricks of his own. I'm really looking forward to getting this under way.:fishing:


----------



## tosainu1 (Jun 13, 2007)

*I would love to go too....*

I can go on monday night only, but I am very interested...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

tosainu1 said:


> I can go on monday night only, but I am very interested...


Monday nights work for me. Look forward to fishing with you.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey guys I haven't forgotten about night fishing for cats at my marina. My eye surgeries have kept me from doing any fishing so far this year but everyhing looks good now. My trip next Wednesday on The Morning Star will be my first fishing this season - finially able to drive. Anyway anytime after July 4th we'll fish for cats - weekdays, weekends - it's all good.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm down and should be in touch about a Thursday night outing. Mark


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

I can only do Fridays and Saturdays, because I used up all my leave on my FL trip. (The fishing for great there!) Let me know if you will go on the weekend.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Mark Thurs nights work for me.

Carlows Fri nights are out, that's party night on the pier but Sat nights works for me.


----------

